# B 24 Liberator 'Dakota Queen'



## weareborg (Oct 21, 2010)

I have read, a few times, Stephen Ambrose book 'The Wild Blue: The Men and Boys Who Flew the B-24s Over Germany 1944-1945' and I would really like to build a B-24 as my next model, and base it on the 'Dakota Queen' which is featured in the book. Unfortunately I can't seem to find much info on the plane itself. Can anybody help?????


----------



## JohnAnthony (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't know about the Dakota Queen but the best B-24 kit out there is the Hasegawa 1/72, hands-down. Be prepared to drop a lot of coin though. I'm looking to do an all-stops-pulled-out build of this kit with all the aftermarket I can get my hands on and it's going to run me around $200 US. The kit itself is $80 at Squadron but you can probably find it cheaper somewhere else.


----------

